# SigLite Sights on CDNN



## PistolPackingParson (Aug 3, 2007)

Can anyone tell me about the SigLites with the extra white dot on top of each? CDNN Investments have them listed for the P226. I've seen them once on a 239 but can't seem to #1 understand their purpose and #2 decide if I want them.


----------

